# Neue Lüfter für CM ML240 RGB AiO gesucht!



## Torben456 (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

leider sind mir die Standard Lüfter der *CoolerMaster ML240 RGB AiO *zu laut geworden. Selbst die niedrigste Drehzahl von 600 RPM ist nicht aushaltbar, wenn der Rechner neben einem steht.

Ich wollte dementsprechend die Lüfter wechseln. Ich habe jetzt mal folgende gefunden:
ARCTIC BioniX F120​
Was haltet ihr von denen, sind die i.O.?

Alternativ habe ich an die Standard Artic F12 PWM gedacht. Sind diese auch gut nutzbar für eine AiO oder erzeugen diese zu wenig Druck?

Falls ihr bessere günstige Alternativen habt, wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## claster17 (25. Januar 2021)

Standardempfehlung:








						Arctic P12 Lüfter ab € 32,79 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic P12 Lüfter ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM mit Daisy Chain Buchse + 3-Pin ARGB (+5V/DATA/GND) mit Daisy Chain Buchse • Ab… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



PST steht für ein integriertes Y-Kabel.


----------



## Torben456 (26. Januar 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Standardempfehlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir, habe mal 2 Stück in der PWM PST Variante bestellt^^


----------



## Arzila (26. Januar 2021)

Die habe ich auch und kann ich empfehlen. Super Teile und super leise bis 800 Umdrehungen, drüber geht's langsam los das se hörbar werden. Auf 100% sinds aber turbinen^^


----------



## Torben456 (26. Januar 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch und kann ich empfehlen. Super Teile und super leise bis 800 Umdrehungen, drüber geht's langsam los das se hörbar werden. Auf 100% sinds aber turbinen^^


Ja, mir ist es nur wichtig, dass sie im Idle bis 800RPM leise bleiben. Wahrscheinlich brauch ich sie auch nur mit max. 1000 RPM unter Last laufen lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2021)

Mit den P12 hast du viel richtig gemacht. Die kann man auch insgesamt etwas höher drehen lassen als viele vergleichbare, nur der 12x25 geht noch etwas besser auf ner AiO, kostet aber auch um Faktor 5^^








						Radiator Lüfter im Test: Noctua A12x25 und Arctic P12 PWM gegen den Rest der Welt
					

Lüfter für Radiatoren im Vergleich. Test von Noctua A12x25, NF-F12, Arctic P12, be quiet Silent Wings 3 und mehr. Was ist der beste Radiatorlüfter?




					hardware-helden.de


----------

